# PDF dans Icloud?



## fouloul (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'utilise beaucoup de PDF que j'utilise via ibook.
J'ai installer l'application Goodreader pour pouvoir améliorer la prise en charge de mes PDF
Mais impossible de récuperer tout les PDF présent sur mon ipad pour les utiliser sous Goodreader.
Un onglet icloud est présent mais rien à l'interieur... Alors que iclood semble fonctionner et configuré correctement ( photos, notes...)

Alors que faire pour que mes pdf soient mis sur le cloud?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## CBi (21 Octobre 2011)

On peut attendre de voir si iCloud daignera accepter tel ou tel fichier, ou utiliser un autre service =

box.net propose pendant encore environ un mois, des comptes gratuits à 50Gb. Il faut pour en bénéficier créer son compte à partir de l'app box.net installée sur son iPhone ou iPad.

L'app lit très bien les pdf et un certain nombre d'autres fichiers.


----------



## laurange (22 Octobre 2011)

tu entends quoi par " impossible de récuperer tout les PDF présent sur mon ipad" ?
l'ipad n'a pas de système de fichiers, les apps ne voient pas les fichiers des autres apps.
pour avoir un pdf dans goodreader, il faut le déposer dans itunes/apps/goodreader depuis un mac/pc ou l'ouvrir depuis mail ou safari (rectangle avec une flèche qui propose une action)
si le pdf est déjà dans ibooks je ne pense qu'il va te proposer de l'ouvrir ailleurs, il faudra passer par itunes.

iCloud est principalement un service de synchronisation et de sauvegarde pour chaque app, ce n'est pas dropbox ni box.net


----------



## francis_1 (21 Novembre 2011)

hallo, iCloud te permet de synchroniser tes pdf entre ipareilles. 

-> tu déplaces un pdf dans le dossier icloud de ton ipad (via move). Sur ton iphone, dans ce même dossier icloud, tu trouveras alors ton fichier pdf.

A la base, le pdf, tu l'ajoutes via iTunes, comme expliqué dans la réponse précédente, soit depuis safari ou un attaché dans un mail.

Par contre je ne sais pas comment retrouver ce fichier sur le mac si il a été ajouté depuis safari mobile par exemple.


----------

